# BOM and new forecast data



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Moreton Bay (PPB...aka everywhere) is very varied in its' forecasts and reliability across the whole bay. Some background/geographical data is helpful to interpreting forecasts, and understanding observations and their implications for safer kayaking.

The southern end of Moreton Bay has less fetch by far, and so the 'seas' and 'winds' from almost any direction here are likely to be far less than the seas and winds in northern Moreton Bay, where there are NO intermediate land masses to mitigate the effects of winds/swell/chop.

*BOM has a new style of wind map forecast for Moreton Bay that now shows 3 days of forecast. ** This does not replace the safe practice of checking observations on the day before launching:*
http://www.bom.gov.au/marine/wind.shtml ... is&tz=AEDT

1. *A forecast is just that, a forecast*. It is what is _expected_ to happen on the current data available, within the forecast time frame. It can be very different on the day, at that location, so do not rely on forecasts alone, even 6 -12 hours out from launch.

2. *An observation is what is happening at the moment.* While last night's forecast may be valuable, in terms of what to expect, such as a major strong wind change, it is wise to check _*actual*_ observations _before_ you decide to go/launch.

Remember this: If you launch, and conditions are far worse than forecasts and recent observations indicated, you can call VMR/Coastguard for up to date info on the current conditions and prognosis to help get you back to shore safely. That is one of the many benefits of having marine VHF.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Kayakone,

Useful

Regards

Ian


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes I second that two, It looks very helpful


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

That webpage was taken out of circulation about 4 months ago, i am glad it has been reinstated.
I have been referring to this wind prediction chart for years.
I can not see the point in the other wind prediction sites like willyweather and the ilk, most times they are badly inaccurate.
This Bom wind forecaster is pretty good overall.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BigGee said:


>


Was that meant to be funny Gee?

Or are you having a go at my weather reading knowledge, or perhaps my alerting others to new weather reading tools?


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

The new BOM data viewing tool *MetEye* will also be a great way to get current weather & rain and short to long range weather forecasts for any location all in the one interface (remembering that forecast accuracy decreases dramatically out past a few days)

Here is the service announcement for it:
http://www.bom.gov.au/weather-services/ ... oard.shtml


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Yep, that looks like the ducks nuts, cheers Trev.. Although I have to say I have found seabreeze to be pretty good. Dunno about willy weather


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Foxxy said:


> . Although I have to say I have found seabreeze to be pretty good.


Foxxy have you checked out their graphs page, with forecast at top and live readings below, that seem to cover much of the Bay when set for Brisbane graphs.

Of course I use GC graphs [my home page] which shows the Seaway and Cooloongatta live readings, and which appear to be BOM observations


----------



## peterman (Jul 9, 2012)

I like the BOM's Interactive Weather and Wave Forecast Maps - wind speed and direction, waves, etc

http://www.bom.gov.au/australia/cha...EDT&area=Qld&model=R&chartSubmit=Refresh+View

Cheers


----------

